# What kind of boat for Huron steel?



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

yeah, 5.5hp is a bit small, and i could probably walk upstream faster when the water levels are up, im trying to come up with a 10-15hp for it, i know it would do much better with one. soon though, very soono, we'll be down there chasin what chrome comes into our system


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Steelmon said:


> The boat i'm putting together actually has a sharp bow, 2 pronounced stabalizer chines, and a keel. This thing is very stable for 12 ft. It has a 5 ft. beam. It stays nice and flat in the turns. I have a 9.5 hp on it and plan on mounting my 55lb thrust Minnkota next to it for drop back fishing [nice and quiet]. It also has oars. It's a very light boat and the 9.5 moves it good enough. I'm building my own rod holders now. It should be able to run in a little over a foot of water.
> 
> I gotta' say [IMO] those small vee hulls can be pretty dangerous when they are overpowered. They can flip over in a sharp turn or a swerve to avoid something. I've seen it happen up north and it happened to one of my best friends. He nearly died of hypothermia before he was rescued. He was flying along in his 12 ft. vee hull aluminum with an 18 hp., made a sharp turn and over it went. I rode in that boat with him, before the accident and you had to sit right in the center of you seat and not move around when under way. I wouldn't exceed the Coast Guard Max Hp. for that kind of boat. I fished out one for years at our cottage. I could stand on the seat and by swtching my weight from one foot to the other, get that thing rocking like crazy. I was a 130 lb kid. We had 9.5 hp on it and it was fast enough for it's size. I'm sorry, I just don't like them.
> 
> ...


 Your right about being safe.When i have a 12 meyers and dumped my 15 hp force which sucked btw.I got another 15 hp and it was a rocket on the huron.Any faster you be nuts and i know the river well.I would have to guess his steering was lose and he let go for that to happen.Let me tell you all something about this river.You best be carefull when the wind is whiping.Widow Makers ar trees ready to fall or break off.Heads up guys.I have had trees up before i was out on a windy day and down otw back.I have almost been killed at least once with part of a dead tree up. And limb just dropped.Landed about 3 ft from my head.Yes it scared the **** out of me too.Part of it just hit my boat :yikes:.I will get to the No Wake thing .Just basic commen sence.We have 2 boats dented from other Captians wakeing boats into the dock.I will explain very soon.We are waiting for the DNR.BTW South Huron River is a (No Wake Zone) However like i said it just commen sence.I will explain this after we talk to the DNR.BTW you see something floating down the river net it.Pop, Beer, Water bottel, Bag ect.You will catch something for your good deed ,Mich


----------

